# EMT Clinical / Ride-alongs



## MikeScholes (May 12, 2008)

I'm wondering if ambulance companies report back to the instructor whenever you complete a ride-along. My first ride-along is coming up soon and unfortunately, I need another one. I can't sign up for any more since it's too late. I'm thinking of riding along with my friend who also works as an EMT, but it's not really an "official" ride-along.


----------



## Shanz (May 13, 2008)

in my experience the instructor or the director of the program would come in at least in one of your scheduled ride alongs or ER shifts and check in on you.  Also we had eval. sheets that had to be complete signed and sealed and then sign on the seal by your mentor.  that is how it worked at my school at least.  I am sure every school has their own ways of doing things.  your best bet is to just ask your instructor.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 13, 2008)

Like Shanz said, it depends on your school.  I know, I only get credit for the ones I signed up for through school, and extra rides were not available.  At my school, with the exception of two shifts, we're actually expected to work, and can, apparently, only do so under approved people.  As I understand it, any other rides we manage to arrange would not be related to class, and would be strictly as an observer.


----------



## Ridryder911 (May 13, 2008)

We do not allow any additional clinicals (we do not have ride alongs) due to several factors. Insurance or lack of coverage, they are no longer associated with an approved education program thus they cannot function in the capability of a student, and must be an employee or associated with the service. 

R/r 911


----------



## MikeScholes (May 13, 2008)

I'm only asking if the ambulance companies (particularly the San Francisco Fire Department) themselves would report back to the instructor. My friend told me that I would be strictly an observer and assured me I wouldn't need any insurance coverage or anything like that.

All my class has to do is to write up a report on a particular clinical experience we found interesting.


----------



## Sapphyre (May 13, 2008)

Don't know for sure about SFFD, but, my guess would be no, unless they know you're from that school and you really make the school or the profession look bad.  Remember, it's not official.  Have you checked that it's actually OK with your friend's captain, and others in the chain of command?


----------



## Tincanfireman (May 13, 2008)

MikeScholes said:


> My friend told me that I would be strictly an observer and assured me I wouldn't need any insurance coverage or anything like that.


 
Unless your "friend" was the department's legal counsel or a chief officer I'd consider it to be perilously thin ice. Way too many liability issues nowadays to take someone's word on it, and if anything went wrong it could impact future students for many years to come. Just my .02..


----------

